# Query re berlin



## jph (2 Oct 2009)

Hi,

I am due to go to Berlin on business from Thursday next to Monday.  The meeting is in the area near the Rummelsburg station.  I want to stay near the centre of the city but don't know the districts to judge where to book accommodation so as to be commutable to the meeting.

I have phoned the venue but the person didn't speak English and I don't speak German...

Anyone know Berlin well enough to advise?

I've googled maps but afraid I can't make much sense of it all.

Thanks

jph


----------



## Protocol (2 Oct 2009)

Transit operator: http://www.bvg.de/

Transit maps: http://www.bvg.de/index.php/de/3713/name/Liniennetz.html

This is a link to a regional S-bahn and U-bahn map:

http://www.bvg.de/index.php/de/binaries/asset/download/20909/file/1-1

City S-bahn and U-bahn map:

http://www.bvg.de/index.php/de/binaries/asset/download/21115/file/1-1

Tram network map:
http://www.bvg.de/index.php/de/binaries/asset/download/21111/file/1-1


This seems to be an interactive transit map:

http://www.fahrinfo-berlin.de/Liniennetz/

This is a city plan?:
[broken link removed]


----------



## Protocol (2 Oct 2009)

Next are the maps of each transit stop (standort?):

http://www.bvg.de/index.php/de/3714/name/Standortplaene.html

I didn't see Rummelsburg on the list????????????


----------



## Protocol (2 Oct 2009)

I see the station now, it's on the S3 S-bahn railway line in the east of the city.


OK, I have been to Berlin 3 times.  I would stay near the Alexanderplatz station, Hackescher Markt station or Friedrichstr. station.  All these are on the S3 rail line.

Try the following for hotels:

www.accorhotels.com


----------



## Protocol (2 Oct 2009)

Anywhere near the main stadtbahn line through the city would be ok, as there should be S3 trains every 20 mins.

http://www.s-bahn-berlin.de/


Here is the S3 timetable:
http://www.s-bahn-berlin.de/fahrplanundnetz/pdf_linien/s3-Notfahrplan_ab_28-09-2009.pdf


----------



## jph (2 Oct 2009)

Thank you so much for your prompt and helpful replies!  You have reduced the fear-factor considerably!

jph


----------



## Protocol (2 Oct 2009)

There seems to be problems on some S-bahn lines. This will help explain:

http://www.s-bahn-berlin.de/aktuell/2009/260_english_ab08september.htm

http://www.s-bahn-berlin.de/aktuell/2009/pdf/Flughafenverbindung_2009-09.pdf


----------



## undo (2 Oct 2009)

Yes, the S-Bahn is going through some serious problems. They had to pull out all rolling stock for safety inspections. A short time later, the same thing happened again. There are many other means of public transport in Berlin (metro, tram, bus) - better count on them.


----------

